# backpack Advice



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guys,


so I got a Dakine heli Pack 20L dlx as well as a camelback but the mouthpeice doesn't fit in the should strap. (it won't zip up and close the bite piece sticks out)...is there any way to fix this as I'm sure it will just freeze if I use it like this.



















It's the 2L of the same bag


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

Congrats on the Heli Pro, it is a nice bag.

If you take the mouth piece/valve off, you can snake the tube though the shoulder strap then pop the valve back on. (Edit section, it won't close with the bite valve in the shoulder, atleast with my experience. You can find different styles at the store, REI, etc. that may work. I just shove it back up in the shoulder strap.) 

Heads up; you may want to have a bottle for back up in the back country. I quit using bladders with winter activities, they always freeze no matter what I try even with insulation.

Edit: misread question.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Congrats on the Heli Pro, it is a nice bag.
> 
> If you take the mouth piece/valve off, you can snake the tube though the shoulder strap then pop the valve back on. (Edit section, it won't close with the bite valve in the shoulder, atleast with my experience. You can find different styles at the store, REI, etc. that may work. I just shove it back up in the shoulder strap.)
> 
> ...


Thanks! I got fed up with so much random shit in my pocket from lock to tool, water bottle, a couple beers, car keys, wallet...etc


yeah I used a camel back for my portaging trip and figured that it would work for snowboarding 2.

My buddy has a similar setup and said the tube/mouth piece will freeze specially up here in canuck land


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think there is a straight valve you can buy. Which reminds me I need to get a straight valve too.

You have the insulated sleeve. That is a good start. Make sure you get an insulated hose too. With that combination, I have rarely had problems with the hose freezing. Even during very cold days. The temps had to be below 0F for me to start having issues with freezing. Then I would just blow back the water in the tube and rarely have issues. Also if it does freeze, you can drink water right out of the bladder. Yeah, it's a pita, but if you need to hydrate, it is an option.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Then I would just blow back the water in the tube and rarely have issues.


beat me to it. 

best unknown trick for water reservoirs in the cold.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> beat me to it.
> 
> best unknown trick for water reservoirs in the cold.


so in other words you can't just keep on sucking ya gotta blow back too... lol
also the mouthpiece is soft so if it gets icy you can break it up by biting on it...

you could also add a few drops of antifreeze & that should do the trick... I'm just kidding DO NOT DO THAT!!! that's the kinda shit you do when you want to eliminate your neighbors annoying yapping chihuahua...


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah I heard about blowing it back in. 

Killclimbz do you think that the insulation from my pack which is enough for it?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The bladder won't freeze. I would take the bladder out and just slide it into the hydration sleeve of you pack. Save some space. 

If you are worried about your bladder freezing in a pack you are worried about your body freezing. Time to go warm up or quit. That is dangerous life threatening cold we are talking about. 

The hose is the issue. The insulated shoulder sleeve is generally not enough by itself. Neither is the insulated tube by itself. You need both.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> The bladder won't freeze. I would take the bladder out and just slide it into the hydration sleeve of you pack. Save some space.
> 
> If you are worried about your bladder freezing in a pack you are worried about your body freezing. Time to go warm up or quit. That is dangerous life threatening cold we are talking about.
> 
> The hose is the issue. The insulated shoulder sleeve is generally not enough by itself. Neither is the insulated tube by itself. You need both.


well this one was 5$ more than the regular reservoir and I figured it would make it more secure. I weigh 225lb and 6'0. Heavy build so figured a little extra support for the bladder would be good. I could only find the insulation sleeve for the CB for over 20$ is that the normal price?

I don't really need the extra space this fits perfectly snugg as can be so will just keep it as is.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey guy,s
so in addition I just got a gopro and am trying to figure out, does anyone have any experience in how to carry it. Should I keep it in the bag or get a carrying case for it?

Which accessories do you guys carry around with you and which should I be leaving at the chalet? 

Also any suggestions for a pole are greatly appreciated as I like how the pole shots look! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## JT704 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the same backpack and that mountpiece fits in mine fine. You have to tuck it in under the zippered area. If you stick your fingers in the zippered area, its winder under there than it appears. It takes a little to wiggle it out when you need it, but it tucks in there nicely.


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

Why use antifreeze when you can just use vodka


----------

